# Anyone else using an old Airy nailer?



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I took a few photos tonight as I was making some progress this weekend on my table saw extension / cabinet, and I looked down and saw my old Airy pin nailer lying there.

I bought it in 1985 with a couple other Hubbold nailers and staplers and a Thomas compressor.

I still use the compressor and have bought a number of new nailers, but the nailer that I always reached for is this old Airy. Don't know if it is the feel, the weight of it, or just because I am used to using it.

Obviously it has seen better days, and you can see where the paint has worn off by it's use (and my dry hands).

Anyone else still using an old Airy? I heard nothing good about them after I had mine a year or so, but I have not done anything to it except oil it and clean it periodically, and it has certainly paid me back with solid use.
This one shoots 18 guage nails, 3/4" to 1 9/16", and I couldn't count the amount of cases of nails I have put through it.

Might have been the best $60.00 I ever spent…










I was just thinking if I saw this lying somewhere on a garage sale, I probably wouldn't buy it, yet can't believe how long it has lasted.


----------



## lwllms (Jun 1, 2009)

I still have one we used for years but I don't have much call for air nailers these days.


----------



## swayze (Dec 11, 2009)

I have one that is about 10 years newer and still use it. Never has let me down.


----------



## stairbuilder (Jan 27, 2011)

I have been looking EVERYWHERE for another Airy pin nailer. My driver broke and the company isn't around any more. You are so lucky to still have yours. Would anyone be willing to sell one?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Hey stairbuilder, I will check around here, I know there are a few not being used… will let you know if I can come up with something for you!


----------



## childress (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know the brand, but my dad had some nailers from back in the day and he ended up giving them to my brother, who was a contractor. Every time I helped out and used them, they just felt so tough and well made. Looked a lot like yours…

Also found this link

EDIT: oops, just noticed it's in Australia - but that might work for you


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

I've got one that looks the same but is painted orange. Bought it around 1991 or 92 I think.
Never liked it. It miss-fired and jammed all the time. Replaced it with a Senco but…. 
just a few days ago I'd left the Senco at a job site and needed to do a bit of nailing.
Hauled out the Airy which had sat idle for at least 3 or 4 years.
Put some oil in and fired about 3 pins and it quit. 
The air comes out around the trigger now.
Anybody know what's wrong with it?


----------



## stairbuilder (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the links! Its not the exact gun I an looking for, but it will work!


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

Wes, the only thing I would suggest is pulling the top off (four allen screws) and flip the leather or gasket over - mine is leather, or replace it.

Mine is still working since 1985, haven't replaced a thing on it, but I had taken it apart once and cleaned it.


----------



## mosaicwes (Sep 14, 2010)

Okay, thanks …. I've been meaning to tear it down and have a look, just haven't got around to it.


----------

